# bessie AA cover



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

I've read somewhere that the Bessacarr range come with 3 years AA cover

...I've been looking back thro mags & websites and can't find where I saw it (old age and marbles getting stuck ...again :roll: )

Can anyone help please?


----------



## rickwiggans (May 10, 2006)

The cover provided comes courtesy of Fiat. How long depends how old it is. Up to about 2 years ago, Fiat were giving 3 years cover. Then it fell to 1 year.You can ring Fiat customer service (have the chassis number and reg number to hand) and they'll tell you what they have on file. The AA should also have the info. Make sure you get them to send you an AA card showing the period of cover, (dated from the date of first registration, not when the Ducato was built - there will be a considerable timelag) and that you get an email or some such confirming they will recover the vehicle. In the light of various tales of woe about length and weight restrictions, I carry this confirmation in writing with me at all times. You should also have some info provided with the the general vehicle blurb that came with it.

Rick


----------



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

Brilliant! , Thanks Rick


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*AA cover*

Hello Graham

My Swift has three years cover - after a fight!

Rapide561


----------



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

hi Russel

Thanks ... If I encounter similar problems when I pick the 'van up on Friday I'll be back to you for advice :wink:


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

sng said:


> I've read somewhere that the Bessacarr range come with 3 years AA cover
> 
> ...I've been looking back thro mags & websites and can't find where I saw it (old age and marbles getting stuck ...again :roll: )
> 
> Can anyone help please?


Graham,

When I took delivery of my Fiat Timberland in June 2003 I was told details of the three year AA cover would be sent in due course. I never received any details, I checked once but gave up in the end as I have RAC cover through my van insurance.

I spoke to a few other people who had the same problem. It will be interesting to hear how you make out regarding the AA cover.

Has anybody else had any problems getting the details of cover from the AA.

Another point, when you receive breakdown cover through buying a vehicle does it automatically make you a member of the RAC/AA for the three years.

If you take out cover direct with AA/RAC there are some limitations on size/weight, if you get cover through your insurers/clubs there are no limitations. Strange but true.

Enjoy your new van.

Don


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*AA cover*

Hi Don

Here is my saga. Turned out nice again in the end!

Rapide561

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-15762-days0-orderasc-15.html


----------



## rickwiggans (May 10, 2006)

Graham - I've dug out the confirmation I have from the AA. As Don says, there are some limitations which apply when your cover is direct with the AA. They don't apply to my van, but you should check. The quoted limitations are as follows:

Width 2.3 metres
Height n/a
Length n/a
Weight 3500Kg.

I just scrape in on weight - mines a Sundance - I'm guessing your Bessie might be heavier

Rick


----------



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

Russ and Rick ...Thanks for putting yourselves out to :signhelp:

:happy7: the 'van is under 3500kg and less than 23' ... 

The AA contact is very useful Russ, if I have any probs at the dealers I'll ask them to make a call to confirm.

Many thanks to all those who've tried to help.


----------

